# Mein Koiteich ist fertig !!!



## Roeri (3. Feb. 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

also nach nun mehr als vier Jahren ist es endlich war geworden.
Da ich noch viel an meinem Haus zu tun hatte konnte ich nun endlich meinen Teich fertig stellen. Ok fast fertig bis auf die Abdeckung und die Kleinigkeiten drumherum.
Hier ein par Fotos vom Angang bis zum Ende. Den Rest könnt ihr euch in der Gallerie anschauen.


mfg Roeri aus dem Harz


----------



## I.koi (3. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Mein Koiteich ist fertig !!!*

*Hallo Roeri *

Erst einmal schöne Grüße in den Harz. 

Dein Teich sieht gelungen aus, auch die Idee mit den PE Platten den Teich zu verkleiden ist von Vorteil. Den Filter sehe ich etwas als Problemkind an. 
Wenn ich mir das Becken anhand der Bilder ansehe ist der Mehrkammerfilter etwas klein ausgefallen. Man rechnet mit 1 /5 an Filtergröße im Volumen zum Teich.
Was für dich wichtig wäre ist, nach dem sich der Filter eingefahren hat einfach nach ca. 2 Monaten mit Fischbesatz den Phosphatgehalt zu messen. Denn ich denke da wirst du etwas Probleme bekommen. Denn dein Pflanzenfilter benötigt ca. 1 Jahr bis er Phosphat abbauen kann. Weil die Pflanzen erst genügend Wurzeln  ansetzen müssen.

Wie filterst du dein Wasser noch??

Als Anlage selbst ist der Teich sehr schön geworden. Ich selbst mag solche reinen Koiteiche sehr.

LG

Stephan


----------



## Roeri (3. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Mein Koiteich ist fertig !!!*

Hallo Stephan,

danke für Deine Ratschläge, daß hört man immer gern wenn man noch was verbessern sollte damit man keine Probleme bekommt.
Also vor dem Filter ist ein Siebfilter wie auf den Fotos zusehen ist und ein UVC TMC Proclaer 55 Watt. Auf dem Foto ist die erste Filterkammer noch nicht fertig gewesen. Diese ist jetzt auch mit zwölf Patronen a 10x10x45 cm bestückt, also genau wie die zweite. Die dritte ist komplett mit Japanmatten voll bestückt 50x50x5 cm. Der Filter hat die Abmaße 150 cm lang 50 cm breit und 50 cm hoch. Bei dem Pflanzenfilter gebe ich Dir vollkommen recht, die Pflanzen wachsen nicht von heute auf morgen.
Dann werde ich natürlich Deinen Rat befolgen und auf die Wasserwerte intensiv achten.
Kannst du mir da was empfehlen zur Überprüfung.

Danke nochmal

mfg Roeri aus dem Harz


----------



## I.koi (3. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Mein Koiteich ist fertig !!!*

Phosphat ist schwer zu messen, ich habe jemand im Labor der das für mich macht. Gibts ne Möglichkeit mir das Wasser zuzusenden?


----------



## Roeri (3. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Mein Koiteich ist fertig !!!*

Hallo Stephan,

können die in der Apotheke das nicht??? Weil da hätte ich jemand.
Mal was anderes könnte da so noch Tips gebrauchen zwecks Futter.
Kann ich dich mal anrufen in Deiner Firma???

mfg Roeri aus dem Harz


----------



## Joerg (3. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Mein Koiteich ist fertig !!!*

Hallo Roeri,
sehr schön isser geworden. 

Läuft das Wasser ungefiltert erst in den S-förmigen Filterteich.
Das ist meiner Ansicht nach nicht so gut, da sich darin dann alle Schwebstoffe sammeln.
Oder läuft dein Wasser vom Spaltsieb und den Patronen da rein - das würde gut passen. 

Mach erst mal viele Unterwasserpflanzen und Schwimmpflanzen rein, die ziehen deutlich mehr Nährstoffe als die langsamer wachsenden normalen.

Achte beim Einfahren des Filters auf den Nitritpeak. Ganz langsam anfangen zu füttern und erst nach ein paar Wochen voll. Wenn du den Filter schon länger am laufen hattest geht es deutlich schneller.


----------



## Roeri (3. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Mein Koiteich ist fertig !!!*

Hallo Joerg,

es ist so wie Du zuerst sagtest. Das Wasser läuft vom grossen in den kleinen Teich und dann in den Filter. Der kleine Teich ist komplett vollgestellt mit grossen Naturagart Pflanzkisten also die Seerosen Kisten. Die ganzen Kisten sind mit Unterwasserpflanzen voll bis auf zwei, da ist ne Seerose und ne Teichrose drin. Dann habe ich ringsherum Pflanztaschen mit zwei Ebenen drin die mit Pflanzen bestückt sind.
Also ich hatte den Teich seit August laufen, die Pflanzen sind sehr gut gewachsen (Unterwasserpflanzen) und haben schon sich gut ausgebreitet in den Kisten.
Gefüttert habe ich sehr wenig da ja erstmal nur zwei kleine Kois von ca 10 cm und 10 von ca. 5cm drin sind. Die beiden grossen von knapp 40 cm habe ich vorsichshalber bei meinen Vater in der Innenhälterung überwintern lassen.

Danke für Deine Antwort

mfg Roeri aus dem Harz


----------



## Joerg (3. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Mein Koiteich ist fertig !!!*

Hallo Roeri,
nur mit den paar kleinen Koi solltest du keine großen Filterprobleme bekommen.
Ich persönlich hätte die großen im Teich gelassen und die kleinen über den Winter großgezogen. 

Es ist insgesamt immer eine Frage vom biologischem Gleichgewicht. Was in den Teich kommt, muss irgendwie wieder raus.
Werden Schwebstoffe oder Fadenalgen schon in dem Vorfilter rausgeholt, müssen die dann erst gar nicht in Pflanzenmasse umgewandelt werden. Das sollte langfristig gesehen günstiger sein. 
Wenn du im Herbst, wie ich, Schubkarrenweise Pflanzen entsorgen musst, kannst du dir noch mal Gedanken um eine Optimierung machen. 

Viele haben die Erfahrung gemacht, dass ein guter Vorfilter schon einiges bewirkt.

Genieß aber erst mal deinen tollen Teich. Hat bei dem aktuellen Besatz ja auch nocht Zeit.


----------



## kraeutergarten (4. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Mein Koiteich ist fertig !!!*

Hallochen Roeri, 

mich alten Aquarianer erinnert Dein Koi-Teich eher an ein Aquarium mit einem drei Kammer __ Filtersystem und nicht an einen Teich, als Teich selbst. Dies sollte nicht als Kritik aufgenommen werden, sondern als sachlich Feststellung und denke für Kois eine angebrachte Halterungsart.

In das 3 Kammersystem hätte ich zu den Pflanzen (Filter-)Substrat eingebracht und darauf die Pflanzen eingebunden – eine Art Schilfkläranlage. In den Übergang vom GroßenTeich zur  dreiteiligen Filterkammer hätte ich persönlich einen herausnehmbaren Filterkasten, sogenannten leicht reinigbaren Vorfilter für die Schwebstoffe eingebunden. Den anderen Schnick-Schnack von Filteranlage dann vollkommen weggelassen.

Der Jürgen – vom Geiseltalsee


----------



## Roeri (4. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Mein Koiteich ist fertig !!!*

Hallo Joerg,

danke erstmal für Deine Hilfe ich werde alles beobachten und mir trotzdem schonmal Gedanken machen wie ich falls es soweit kommt gegen wirken kann.

danke den rest per pn

mfg Roeri aus dem Harz


----------



## Roeri (4. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Mein Koiteich ist fertig !!!*

Hallo Jürgen,

ich sehe das hier nie als Kritik von keinem. Ich finde dafür bin ich hier, um mir Meinungen anzuhören und versuche sie dann umzusetzen. Finde es sehr gut das Leute die schon Jahrelang damit Erfahrungen haben mir versuchen zu helfen.

Danke an alle hier.

mfg Roeri aus dem Harz

Ps:Meine Tante wohnt übrigens bei Dir in der Nähe wo ich sehr oft bin.


----------



## Roeri (4. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Mein Koiteich ist fertig !!!*

Hallo Jürgen,

hättest Du einen Vorschlag was ich da machen könnte???
Ich meine mit dem Vorfilter zwischen dem grossen und kleinen Teich???

mfg Roeri aus dem Harz


----------



## kraeutergarten (4. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Mein Koiteich ist fertig !!!*

Hallochen Roeri

In der Aquaristik habe ich als Vorfilter immer einen motorenmässig defekten Aussenfilter genommen, den Motoranker ausgebaut und vor den Biofilter gesetzt. Bei Dir könnte ich mir einen Plastekasten, oben offen und unten mit einem Gitter vorstellen, an der Rückseite in Höhe des Einflussrohres natürlich ein Loch. Das Ganze dann mit Filterwatte gefüllt, die die Schwebstoffe bindet. Der ganze Kasten wird dann zwischen zwei Laufschienen geklemmt ist, so dass man ihn zum Säubern (entnahme der Filterwatte und deren Ausspülen) hochziehen kann. Bei Bedarf kann man auch Netze mit Filterkohle einbringen, wenn man zum Beispiel Mendikamente ausfiltern will/muss.

Wenn man das Dreikammersystem tatsächlich als Biofilter nutzen möchte, kann man dort auch Körbe einbringen, die die verschiedenen Substarte enthalten. Man könnte dann immer entscheiden welche Körbe man reinigt und welche nicht. So hätte man auch immer mit Bakterien geimpfte Biofilterbereiche, hier als Körbe.

Ideal wären dann auch Körbe mit Substrat und Sumpf- Wasserpflanzen, die man einfach zum Abschluss einbringt.

der Jürgen


----------



## Roeri (4. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Mein Koiteich ist fertig !!!*

Hallo Jürgen,

werde mir mal nen Kopf machen wie ich da was bauen kann eventuell.

mfg Roeri aus dem Harz


----------



## Joerg (4. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Mein Koiteich ist fertig !!!*

Hallo Roeri,
was als erst Maßnahme, ohne großen Umbauaufwand in Frage kommen würde, sind Damenstrümpfe.
Vergiss mal die Nachbarn, die sich über deinen Fetisch lustig machen und befestige mit einem Gummiring an dem Einlauf zum Pflanzenteich einen günstigen Nylonstrumpf. 
Dieser hält gröbere Schwebstoffe effektiv zurück und lässt sich leicht entsorgen oder reinigen.
Auch in meiner IH, ein großes AQ, hat sich der sehr gut bewährt.

Alles was du da wöchentlich entsorgst, musst du nicht als Pflanzen ernten.


----------



## Moonlight (4. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Mein Koiteich ist fertig !!!*

Damenstrümpfe sind so Cool 
Deshalb ich auch leider keine mehr im Schrank ... die hat sich alle der Teich einverleibt ... 

Mandy


----------



## Roeri (5. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Mein Koiteich ist fertig !!!*

Hallo Joerg,

danke für den guten Tip werde ich anwenden denke das klappt..

mfg Roeri aus dem Harz


----------



## Roeri (5. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Mein Koiteich ist fertig !!!*

Hallo Mandy.

dann hast wohl jetzt keine mehr zum anziehen?? fg
Das ist aber ne super Idee was ihr so für Einfälle habt.

Danke

mfg Roeri aus dem Harz


----------



## Moonlight (5. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Mein Koiteich ist fertig !!!*

Nö, hab keine mehr. Sogar die söckchen hat der teich gefressen. Aber gar nicht schlimm. . .kauf ich mir neue,kosten doch nicht die welt  . Und wenn die dann auch wieder im schrank rumliegen und der teich sie brauchen sollte . . .na dann geb ich die auch wieder gerne her . Du kannst auch noch ne ecke schärfer an die schwebeteilchen gehen. Ich hab mir letztes jahr ein säckchen aus vlies genäht und um den rücklauf gemacht. Ein kleiner vliesfilter. Aber da mußte acht geben, kann sein das du den anfangs mehrmals täglich ausspülen mußt. Funktioniert aber einwandfrei.


----------



## Sandra1976 (5. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Mein Koiteich ist fertig !!!*

Hallo Roeri,
tolles Projekt und es wird, wenn die Pflanzen mal angewachsen sind bestimmt noch besser.
Ich persönlich bin kein Fan von reinen Schwimmbecken Teichen. Auch wenn es Koiteiche sind (wir haben auch welche). Ich mag es eher natürlich.
Aber das ist geschmacksache. Keine Kritik! 
Gruß Sandra


----------



## Roeri (5. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Mein Koiteich ist fertig !!!*

Hallo Mandy,

naja das kann ich ja auch noch probieren.

mfg Roeri aus dem Harz


----------



## Roeri (5. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Mein Koiteich ist fertig !!!*

Hallo Sandra,

ich werde das grosse Becken auch noch etwas verfeinern sprich ne kleine schwimmende Pflanzinsel. Naja mal schauen da kann man ja viel machen.

mfg Roeri aus dem Harz


----------



## kraeutergarten (5. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Mein Koiteich ist fertig !!!*

Einen schönen guten Tag Roeri

Habe mal meine grauen Zellen bewegt und probiert mein Wissen über Filteranlagen Aquaristik und Filteranlagen für Teiche hochzufahren und zusammen zu bringen. Zur Info, ich hatte bis vor 2 Jahren ein Fischasyl, (leider Krankheitsbedingt nicht mehr möglich) so eine Art Tierheim für Fische mit über 30 Becken, da musste man, ich mich intensiv mit Filtertechniken beschäftigen. Mein jetziges Teichprojekt (Beschreibung unter https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/38179 ) habe ich als naturnaher Teich ohne Technik und ohne Sperrschicht ausgerichtet – einfach weg von der Technik und ihren Unwegsamkeiten und den ständigen Kosten. Sie haben einen anderen Weg gewählt und dies ist auch vollkommen ok. Zu überlegen ist aber auch ob die zumeist übliche Technik nicht evtl. mehr schadet als nützt.

Die zumeist eingesetzten Kreiselpumpen arbeiten mit hohem Wasserdruck und kleinen Schaufelankern, in denen Plankton und Kleinlebwesen kaum eine Überlebenschange haben und ein Kadaverbrei entsteht, der auch noch gereinigt/entsorgt werden muss. Es gibt da andere Möglichkeiten, zudem für Ihr 3 Kammersystem (bzw. 4 Kammersystem mit Vorfilter) keine hohe Fließgeschwindigkeit benötigt wird, sondern das Wasser langsam durch die Kammern fließen sollte. 

Wir haben in der Aquaristik dafür Lufthebesysteme genutzt. Die allermeisten marktüblichen sind leider nicht effektiv, sie wurden aber von Aquarianern wesentlich verbessert und leistungsstärker gemacht. Bin sicher dass Sie solche Lufthebesysteme für Ihren Bedarf selbst bauen können. Bauanleitung stelle ich gerne bei Bedarf zusammen. Für die Aquaristik- und Teichindustrie sind Lufthebesysteme finanziell kaum interessant, da sie nur ein Bruchteil der Kreiselpumpen kosten und bis auf den Ausströmungsstein oder Holzwürfel verschleißfrei arbeiten.
Dann gibt es noch die Möglichkeit das Wasser mit einer Archimedischen Schraube oder Schneckenpumpe aus dem Schwerkraftfilter zu befördern. Ist Aber eine reine Handwerkerausführung, wird industriell nicht hergestellt. Bei beiden Wasserbeförderungsarten werden keine Kleinlebewesen zerstört, zusätzlich aber Sauerstoff eingebracht. Beide Systeme benötigen zudem nur wenig Energie.
Zu den Schwerkraftfiltern habe ich in der Aquaristik oft noch Pflanzenfilter genutzt. Dies waren Kästen die über dem Aquarium angebracht, mit Substrat (Kies, Sand, Blähton) gefüllt und mit Sumpfpflanzen bestückt waren. Die Pflanzen + dem Substrat haben zusammen die Güte des Wassers erheblich verbessert. Daher meine Empfehlung in Ihrem 3 Kammersystem vollflächig Pflanzenkästen zu platzieren, die dann wie eine Schilfkläranlage arbeiten.

Der Jürgen vom Geiseltaler Kräutergarten


----------



## Roeri (5. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Mein Koiteich ist fertig !!!*

Hallo Jürgen,

danke für deine Mühe. Ich werde dies jetzt erstmal sacken lassen und mir Gedanken machen.

Danke

mfg Roeri aus dem Harz


----------



## I.koi (6. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Mein Koiteich ist fertig !!!*

Hi Roeri,

so wie Jörg schon sagte, nimm die Nylons deiner Fau.Geht super. Und vor allem haben die Nachbarn etwas zum Reden.

Wenn du nur das Sieb brauchst , also das reine Gitter, ich habe noch 2 da, kannst gerne geschenkt haben. Versende natürlich.


----------



## Kapitän_Iglo (7. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Mein Koiteich ist fertig !!!*

Hey  Roeri
deine teich ist ja echt faszienierend 
ich finde es schön zu sehen das sich diene arbeit bezahlt gemacht hat 

hoffe das er dir noch viel freude bereitet 

mfg
Kapitän_Iglo


----------



## Roeri (7. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Mein Koiteich ist fertig !!!*

Hallo Kapitän_Iglo,

danke und das hoffe ich natürlich auch. 

mfg Roeri aus dem Harz


----------

